# Cargo/Mail/(Shipping)



## AHKS (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi Everyone, 

I'm hoping for some advice on moving stuff from Portugal(Lisbon) to Ireland(Dublin). 
We'll be moving around 150 kg in total(A few household equipments, clothes, books etc. No furniture, so everything would be able to fit in boxes). Any recommendations or advices? 


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

*Reply*



AHKS said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm hoping for some advice on moving stuff from Portugal(Lisbon) to Ireland(Dublin).
> We'll be moving around 150 kg in total(A few household equipments, clothes, books etc. No furniture, so everything would be able to fit in boxes). Any recommendations or advices?
> ...


Hello

You could try a site called Anyvan.com it is a site that couriers bid for work and it works fine for us, we have a quote to bring a motor scooter out to us for a very good price. For parcels up to 30 kilo we use pharosparcels.com for up to 30 kilo the price is under £30.00 incuding vat. They use UPS for delivery and the service is always on time and to date we have had no problems.

Krystyna


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

From Portugal you need to find a shipper who'll take part loads otherwise it's one of the parcel courier firms, suggest you try Portugal Removals. Free Online Quotes for Removals to Portugal, Spain, Algarve who has great service and contacts if he can't directly help


----------



## AHKS (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks a lot, Canoeman and Janina. Gonna have a look at the options, you both gave  When we moved to PT, we only brought excess baggage(some extra suitcases) on the airplane, so this is the first time trying to figure out the best option.. 
Is it a correct assumption that shipping by sea seems more expensive than truck/air when there's only need for a "smaller amount" that can actually fit into boxes?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Depends,by sea if delivery time is not important then no, because agents isn't constrained so he can send as a part load with other shipments but if you need items/boxes by a specific date then lorry or air but any flexibility you can build in helps with cost


----------

